# What should you expect as your Hav. ages?



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

My wonderful dog just turned 11 a few months ago. I have noticed subtle changes, his black coat is turning gray, very quickly. His eye look old (had the vet check things out, all good in that department), he wakes up several times during the night. Doesn't roam the bedroom, a little scratch on the head puts him back to sleep. He sleeps a lot throughout the day. He still wants to play, just can't play as long or as hard. Wants to be held more than usual. 

I welcome all the changes that are coming my way as he gets older, these are very obvious one. I worry about the not so obvious, his comfort, is his pillow soft enough, is he warm enough, has arthritis set it. When people see him they thing he's half his age, he has a zest for life. Are there certain things one should look for as their dog ages?


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Great Question! I believe like people, all dogs age differently. 
Cosmo will be 10 years old next month and I have noticed some subtle changes. His spurts of energy are shorter. He has lost some teeth, but is still extremely tolerant and the same sweet boy as when he was younger.
Cosmo still looks forward to all his therapy work and gets excited to see the purple vest! If the time comes when he ceases to enjoy these activities I will stop all visits and allow him to retire.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

littlebuddy said:


> M
> I worry about the not so obvious, his comfort, is his pillow soft enough, is he warm enough, has arthritis set it. ?


This really warmed my heart, so sweet. I hope he has a soft warm pillow too!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

He has more pillows than anyone I know, and lots of blankets to curl up in.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

When my Bichon got up in years I noticed her hearing going. She became a very sound sleeper because she wasn't hearing things that normally got her going, like the doorbell or UPS truck. Also she started having eye issues like dry eyes and broken blood vessels in the eye. She also started to whine a lot when she wanted something. It was annoying then but I would give anything to hear that whine again now.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

where are ya Mary ?

Dr. Nicholas Dodman has a very nice book on this. "Good Old Dog...."

I belive Kathy Sdao also has a book or dvd on this as well. Dr. Nancy 
Kay discusses this in Speaking for Spot and also Your Dog's Best Health.

Amy Shojai, CABC has written a book called “Complete Care for Your Aging Dog,” which is available on Amazon in both paperback 

and on Kindle

I hope that helps!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is a good question. My guys are 10.5, 9 and 8. Bella is actually more playful now at 10! She even likes to hike the entire 3 miles now. I only let her walk the 3 miles once in awhile. I did notice if she pushes it too much, she gets neck pain. She has little skin tags now and lost a bunch of teeth. Other that that, people still thinks she is a puppy!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Te amo, mi carazon Bella. I think female Havanese in leather is very fetching!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm here, Dave! I think all of the above i.e., slowing down, vision and hearing issues, skin tags and sleeping a lot more all go along with the aging process, just as is the case with humans. In Tyler's case, he hasn't lost any teeth to old age. He's still interested in eating and in treats and his weight has been steady at 12.6 lbs for almost two years. I mention this because weight loss is another issue in the aged dog. It can be very hard to keep weight on them. Going for walks is another thing that really doesn't interest him, although he still works out on his treadmill every day and does very well on it. He still tries to run, but I've noticed a slight limp in his front leg when he picks up the pace, although he doesn't wince in pain and just keeps on running. I'm sure he has a touch of arthritis, but probably isn't bothered by it because he's been on Cosequin for years and rather than the maintenance dose, I've kept him on the initial dose of one tablet per day for the past four years. He also tries to dance for his treats and will fall over as I'm sure his back legs are a bit weak. I feel that he has a touch of doggie dementia, getting stuck under chairs, going into a room and looking as if to say, "why did I come in here", although I can relate to that one! His vet thinks it's due to his vision and hearing issues, however, and not dementia as he shows no signs when in her office. His bladder is also not as strong as it used to be and if we are out longer than usual, he will have an accident. Although he still knows enough to go to the door when he has to go out, we are not always in the room and he doesn't bark, so we are treating him like a puppy now, taking him out after he wakes up, eats, etc. and it works. I think the one factor that has contributed big time to Tyler's aging recently was his bout with vestibular disease last summer. Although he recovered from the initial symptoms right away, I feel as though there has been some residual effects on his neurological system. Other than all of the above, he is a trooper and keeps on going, just like that little pink bunny. Yesterday he went to his old rehab facility for a nail clip and to social with his two Golden buddies, one of whom is expecting a litter next week. They were very happy to see him, as he was them. It's really cute to watch, as he walks right under them.

In light of all of this, I consider all the dogs mentioned in these posts to be young in comparison to my almost 18 yo, Tyler.


----------



## Bruce Watt (Dec 23, 2014)

Sandypaws thank you. 18 years! That means I will be 92 if Coby and/or I live that long. That is something to look forward to ( after a tough last 10 years).


----------

